
Amazon to Pay $500M in Bonuses for Front-Line Workers, Delivery Partners - tech-historian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-to-pay-500-million-in-bonuses-for-front-line-workers-delivery-partners-11593441752
======
myalphabet
Some numbers to put this into perspective:

A $500 bonus for one month of full time 40/hr/week work comes out to ~$3.20/hr
"raise" for the month of June. Amazon minimum pay is $15/hr, so this bonus is
effectively a ~20% raise for one month.

Amazon Q1 profits were $2.5 billion, or ~$620 million averaged per month.
Spending $500 million on this bonus is ~80% of "monthly" profits.

This is a situation where I suppose I do have to give props to Amazon for
giving a bonus that's well above the status quo (a 20% raise and spending 80%
of profits on pay raises is nothing to sneeze at), but at the same time, $500
still seems paltry.

------
tech-historian
Details: "Full-time employees at Amazon, its Whole Foods Market business and
drivers in its contracted delivery program will receive $500, while those in
part-time positions will receive $250, Mr. Clark said.

Leaders at Amazon and Whole Foods will receive a $1,000 bonus, and owners
running contracted delivery-service operations will get $3,000, he said.
Amazon will also pay $150 to some drivers working through another one of the
company’s initiatives."

